# DishComm on a ViP222



## dunny (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone have DishComm working with a ViP222? I have a ViP722 and a ViP222. DishComm is enabled on the 722 but there is no option for it in the 222 setup menu.

I just happened to have my 222 replaced this week because of a bad HDMI port. Before completely installing the new 222, I plugged it in an electrical outlet and ran a scan from the 722. It found the new 222! I then completely connected the new 222 and I could see the DishComm option in the setup menu. I was able to get the 2 units to communicate. 

However when I went through the initialization process, it upgraded the SW (to L309) and the DishComm option was no longer there. Also, the 722 could no longer see the 222 after a scan.

I do not recall what version of SW was on the 222 before the initialization process. Does anyone have this working and if so, what version of SW are you running?

Cheers,


----------



## DishTech6342 (Feb 4, 2009)

you want to run the latest sw if not you will have channel problems or reciever malfuntions. the vip222k has dishcomm if im not mistaken they removed it from the 222 bc its a old hd reciever all the K model recievers are upgraded from the old ones with much better sw but the 722 will keep dishcomm even when the 722k comes out in a month or so


----------



## dunny (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback.

Can anyone confirm for certain that the ViP222k does have DishComm? If so I am going back to Dish and tell them to send me the ViP222k as a replacement for my ViP222. I just started service a few weeks ago. I am not sure why they did not provide me with the latest HW to begin with.

Cheers,


----------



## reynoltd (Mar 20, 2007)

It's not only you having problems with DishComm. I have 2 Vip 622's that were connected via DishComm for several months. All of a sudden after a software upgrade neither receiver can see the other. It has been this way now for almost 6 months with 2 if not 3 new software updates but the problem remains. It's on Dish's end and it doesn't appear they are in no hurry to fix it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I will second the comment about 622/722s having DishComm connection problems.

For a while I could connect IF I added the connection manually. Neither receiver would auto-detect like it was supposed to... but at some point they both stopped being able to see each other even manually. I honestly haven't tried in a while because I got bored.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

dunny said:


> ran a scan from the 722. It found the new 222!


How do you do this?


----------

